# coping with pregnant work colleagues



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Two of my work colleagues are currently pregnant. Both on their second and I'm 33 and childless. I'm the only one in my workplace who doesn't have children. How to others cope when people close to them get pregnant so easily? I feel really jealous and so frustrated that I seem to be hitting hurdle at every stage.


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi first off   it's very hard. I've just found out my cousin is pregnant with her third at 23. She has a 4 year old who she had not long after my ectopic, she then has a 1 year old and bow pregnant again all because she wants a girl!! I don't see her I've seen her twicein a supermarket as I'm not close to her and she told me how shed like to have a few children. What annoys be is they dorm work and smoke like no other and sits in her pyjamas all day and gets up to take her eldest school then comes straight back into her pyjamas and little one stuck in front of tv, don't get me wrong she always loved kids and is good with them bit her reasons are just all wrong and it makes me so angry when I read what we are going through. Saying that another cousin who I'm close to and his girlfriend has a 3 no th old daughter and they were terrified to tell me and kept the pregnancy away from me as much as possible and even nearly lost her but still never came to me or rubbed it in my face so I fond it easier to be around them cause they're considerate I still have a cry when I leave though. I also have a my partners brother who had a child who's 2 now and I never see them cause they rubbed everything in my face like we were forced to talk to her hold her and spoke about. If we were at my partner's mum's and they were there we would be ignored! It's so so hard but I've become used to it I'm not saying it's not upsetting it hurts like anything and makes me angry and jealous but I also think it will be me one day. I hate hearing people talk about their 3rd 4th children and just never seem happy at all. My baby would have been 4 last week and no one remembered and that hurts so much. We will always come across pregnant women I tend to take a deep breath and walk away and think of something eles easier said tham done I know. I wish you all the luck and know you'll get great advice on here   chin up stay strong !!


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

It is hard. I worked along side a colleague who feel pregnant and from the moment she conceived she was rubbing her tummy all day. It did wind me up but she didn't have a clue about my situation. I can't confide in many people and I don't trust any of my work colleagues. Stay strong as differcult as it is cause stressing doesn't help fertility.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi tinkerbell and Sah thanks for responding. Sorry to hear of your loss tinkerbell I had a miscarriage last summer so can empathise with u. I feel like my chance of a baby was just ripped away. Thanks for your positive words means a lot just to know I'm not the only one that feels likes this.  Although my friends family and colleagues know I had miscarriage last year no one knows that we have been trying to conceive for over 2 years.  Sah I have no one apart from my partner to confide in either. My partner is fab but don't think he really understands how much I ache for a baby. I do stay strong at work I do everything expected like fuss over scan pics and baby clothes, names etc but it's killing me inside. I just keep thinking that if I hadn't miscarried I'd have my one little baby

Xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

It's so blimmin' tough.  In the first year of trying, everyone was pregnant at my work and it was hard but luckily I left and I don't have any pregnant colleagues now.  Since leaving the last place, even more people have got pregnant so I'm even more glad I'm not there.  The thing I find hard is that I'm working in a hospital and I see pregnant women every day with their Bounty packs going for appointments and scans.  Today I actually followed a couple out who were holding their scan picture.  Even more difficult was that I saw two pg women come out of the building and light up a ***!


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi magic pillow

I work with vulnerable families so I see woman we get pregnant after one night stands, who struggle to look after the children they have and drink and take drugs all through their pregnancy. It makes me mad when I found out I was pregnant I even stopped drinking tea as I was worried about too much caffeine. This is the fourth pregnancy in my workplace since we have been trying. I would leave but I really enjoy my job!


----------

